# How many did you get?? 2008 Count



## Vlad

We had 523 go thru last night, about the same as last year.


----------



## slightlymad

between 350 & 400


----------



## InfernoFudd

Sadly it was HS football night, so we only got about 120.


----------



## Lilly

We had a record set last night....7 in one night.
The most ever in the 12 yrs we have lived here.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

We had around 400 ToTs, plus assorted parents and chaperons. Didn't seem to be as many as last year, but I think they were more spread out since it was a Friday night. Last year they came is big groups.

Lots of compliments on the display too, so we must be doing something right!


----------



## Parabola

We had only 37 kids...but man did those 37 get a lot of candy from us! We were prepared for about 100 kids as this is our first year in our new home and were not sure how many we would get. But we got the word out that our house is one of the best!


----------



## lowdwnrob

We are used to a ton of kids but we are in a new neighborhood also and we only got about 30. I was so disappointed. This was probably my best dispaly and my worst kid total.


----------



## ScareShack

Well we didnt set up this year....but traffic was really high for the most part(aprox.400). Most were asking "where all the stuff" "we came here to see it". That was good enough for me.

It set in though when I got home from work. I was bummed out that I didnt set anything up, nor did I finish my costume. With 30 minutes to go tot'in with the kids it really set in.....lol......
4.5 hours later I was seeing doubles...Half my costume is now off....i lost gloves my neck peice and some other stuff and now stand half ripped apart.









to much having fun tot'in and playing with the tot's that came here.
All in all a good night.


----------



## NoahFentz

Very low turnout for me...180 but it was great seeing some kids/families taking their time going thru looking at the detail.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I had 250+ ToT come through.
They started showing up around 6:30 and continued until 9:30

Had a great time. ToTs ranged from Baby's-first-Halloween through teenagers in full costume.


----------



## BoysinBoo

*2008 TOT Count?*

I wonder how many TOTs or party goers the HauntForum catered to this weekend. 
I know some people ran on Thursday, some Friday, and some Saturday. 
I personally am doing FRI and Sat.

I'm posting this thread so each person can add thier count to the total. Let's see how many Kids (and a few kids at heart) we affected!

I'll Start:

Starting Count: 0
TOT's : 675
So Far: 675


----------



## scream1973

I just did my yard haunt last night..

Total approximately 140 that got candy.. Had probably 20 or so that wouldnt come up the driveway to get candy cause they were scared.. 

Probably another 20-30 adults that came to see the display ..

So i would say total # of people was around 180-190 people.. Not to bad for my first year..


----------



## BoysinBoo

So it's up to 865.


----------



## MotelSixx

about 590


----------



## Zombie-F

Current total: 865
+ Motel Sixx: 590
New Total: 1455
+ Unpleasant Street: 140 (Only ToT's counted)
Total: 1595


----------



## Jackpot

1, only 1 tot the whole night but it's one more then last year so I call it a win.

Total=1596


----------



## Wyatt Furr

200+ for me.
It was the biggest turnout ,here on the Hill since we all moved in.All in all about 32 house on the street were decked out some way or another.Weather was perfect.After the TOT'ers pooped out ,(about 9:00) the nearest nieghbors sat around a fire pit in their driveway and ate and drank till 11:00.Tonight"s my party,so more merriment is to be had on the Hill.I'm tired,but gotta get ready for tonight.


----------



## spideranne

Had about 200, which is about 80 more then last year, though they were defiantly more spread out this year. I was missing the teenager groups this year. Usually have three or four groups of older kids come through, always in costume. I'm thinking the H.S. might have had a home football game.


----------



## Bloodhound

What an incrediable night. The weather was perfect, no wind, no rain and only slightly cool. We had 125 ToTs and I have no idea how many parents. The glow sticks were a hit. But better than that the full size candy bars were better!


----------



## Bloodhound

120

total = 1616


----------



## DeathTouch

We had about 150 people which is more than when I was in Lombard, Ill. It was awesome.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I did forget to mention. I had 2 ladies in their thirties with no costume and they were TOTing. Mt wife gave them one piece each. I could not beleive it.


----------



## JohnnyL

Surprisingly it was very slow this year, maybe 30?


----------



## dionicia

Probably around 200.


----------



## JohnnyL

I'd love to live in an area that received that many TOT's. Around 30-40 this year.


----------



## NickG

267 tots last night

current total, 2123


----------



## spideranne

2123
+ 200 for me = 2323


----------



## dynoflyer

We had about 200 kids and lots of parents, too. Weather was perfect but it seemed to stop suddenly about 8pm, last year they kept coming till late.


----------



## bullyghost

We had roughly 500 tots....I think some may have been repeats but it was hard to tell. At some points during the evening I would look up to a sea of little faces  What a night!


----------



## NickG

267 treat bags handed out here.


----------



## scream1973

140 treat bags here..


----------



## Monk

JohnnyL said:


> Surprisingly it was very slow this year, maybe 30?


Same here, it was an awful turn out. Definitely less than 50 TOTs. It was 89 degrees most of the night and although we got lots of compliments on the props, it was rather disappointing.


----------



## Spookie

JohnnyL said:


> Surprisingly it was very slow this year, maybe 30?


JohnnyL was that typical for you? I absolutely love your website and photostream. You need to advertise in your neighborhood because I'm sure your yard must have looked outstanding.


----------



## Wildcat

We only saw half of last year. Saw maybe 50. Half of the houses on my block were black and nobody home.


----------



## Spartan005

I didn't count or anything but we easily had 300 kids come by plus a lot of adults surprisingly... which was an insane amount of people considering that three years ago before I started the haunted houses we would have maybe 50 kids come by the whole day


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The Halloween spirit in this neighborhood leaves much to be desired. Mine was the only house decorated on our street. Yet people drive kids in by the carload to another "more expensive" neighborhood, with only ONE house decorated, just because they give out full-size candies or knicknacks. 

So, out of about 8 doorbell rings... 12 TOT'ers. Sad. Very, very sad.


current total - 2,335


----------



## randyaz

Only around 35 kids here... I quit at 8:30 and went riding around town. Seemed dead all over.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We had over 200 this year for sure. I just give the kids a handful of candy.

Next year, I'm going to get full-size bars. Then I'll know the exact number.


----------



## sparky

We had 121 show up at the door, plus about 8-10 that wanted no part of walking up to the door(so i scared them at the sidewalk anyway).


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Well, considering the obstacles...near total lack of Halloween spirit in the neighborhood, HS Football night and it raining the first half of the day...I guess our total wasn't really THAT bad. Out of 8 doorbell rings...about 12 ToT'ers total with one absolutly passing.

I guess that one too scared to come to the door made the night a semi-success.

Not that I don't enjoy the process, but 100+ would sure make the whole ordeal of haunting seem much more worthwhile. Hell, even half that number would. And all I did was window display. I genuinely feel for those that spend hours upon hours building and decorating their whole yards, just to have 1 or 2 ToT'ers come by to enjoy it all.

Ah, well. 364 more days to contemplate the futility. OK, 4 days to get over the post-Halloween depression. 360 to start planning it all again. LOL.

I hate November 1st.


----------



## sharpobject

I am pleased to announce that I had 12. In the 15 years living in the middle of nowhere, these were my first TOT's - and this was with an article in our weekly paper. My dream is that the 12 tell their friends and family and I get double for next year. Meanwhile - anybody want a piece of candy?

total: 2678 ?


----------



## slimy

After a record blowing 800 last year, I was so disappointed with about 300 this year. The weather was absolutely perfect. I'm not sure what kept them away.

What the hell am I going to do with all of this left over candy?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tuck

This year we tripled our number of ToT's to 30. So a very promising increase from last year. 

Total: 2708


----------



## kciaccio

About 350 to 400 and about 250 made it thru my back yard haunted maze. Great weather and turn out!

Total: 3108


----------



## Spooky1

About 30 for us.  (Keep hoping for more, but they enjoyed the decorations).

RoxyBlue even got a group to sing Happy Birthday to me (While I was dressed as a werewolf on the front porch)!

Sum Total = 3138


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL Slimy! I don't know what I am going to do with th 200+ pieces I have left over.

I am afraid I'll eat it. I was really good this year and only had a couple pieces before halloween instead of a couple bags.


----------



## Spooky1

We only had about 30 or so. Fewer than last year, but those ToTs and some neighborhood adults enjoyed our haunt. Some came back with friends. I even had my boss and a co-worker come by for a look.


----------



## Terrormaster

I really need to get a clicker, we got slammed hard last night, line out the front walkway and down the sidewalk. Only operated 6-9 one night and based on the amount of candy and little plastic toys we went through I'm estimating about 300 ToTs (not including the ones who were too scared to come up the walkways). I really have to say that the girl who won the Scooby Doo DVD was beyond estatic!

Sum total = 3438


----------



## rottincorps

356 got glow sticks .....35 crying tots.............15 moms that said it was too scary.......and one poppy diaper
total 3494


----------



## Haunt Master

After 2 years with low count of tot's and the next neighborhood over is always packed, (Talked to one that lives there, they got about 250 tot's), I've concluded that the rest of your neighborhood plays a big roll in the number of kids you get. On my street I'm pretty much a one man show. Very, very few of my neighbors decorate or even give out treats at all. The next neighborhood, has a home owners asso. and help promote and encourage participation. So even though my haunt is always said to be better than any of theirs the kids go after the candy. Who could blame them? Would you go to a neighborhood that you could walk door to door and score the motherlode on candy or go 1/4 mile to a neighborhood with only one really great haunted yard but only had a half dozen houses that give candy. Hey thats a no-brainer in my book.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

260 TOT not including all the adults.

Total = 3754


----------



## Spooklights

Lost count, but we did have very many. Plus a lot of adults that came up the walk to compliment the house, or ask how we made something. It was a good night!


----------



## samhayne

This year was a record year for us. We had 601 ToTs. The previous count was 484.
It keep getting better


----------



## Justin

*1st Time!*

This year was my first ever haunt. We had about 200, and now I am completely hooked!


----------



## ubzest

We had absolutly beautiful weather.. that is after the snow storm on tuesday! and 550 go thru our haunt. not sure how many was 2 timers.We still had a bit of candy left over as the actors who help out also bring candy to add to the pile. So for the week our total was 1600! same as last year .Everyone hAD a blast tho.


----------



## skeletonowl

Around 15, and thats the norm for us. I was feeling really down about my lack of planning this year and some missing stuff but great compliments and some even talked about what was new which is great! One kid I was told stood for almost ten minutes in awe I want to shake his hand.

Keep in mind I let my parents hand out candy and go party with my friends. Hopefully next year we have a party so the inside can get a "re-decoration" and I can greet the TOTs


----------



## jdubbya

We had 600 (+). On a hunch, I bought some extra candy yesterday given the weather, and am really glad we did. They were non stop from 6 until 8:15 and some showed up around 8:30. It was the largest turnout to date and bodes well for Halloween in my neighborhood. My neighbor down the street got 502 (used a clicker counter).


----------



## slimy

About three hundred here. Less than half of what we had last year. 

Total: 4054 + spooklights "many".......


----------



## mattie

I only gave out abouit 62 bags of candy...but first time in a new neighborhood. My last home I use to get about 200 plus. I did have alot of parents stop and wander to look at my stuff and I had alot of compliments, so next year should be good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

150 that made it to the door.


----------



## HalloweenRick

We were at approxiamtely 150, which is down a bit as well. I hadn't thought a HS Football game would take away so many TOT's!


----------



## Fester

According to the glow bracelet count it was just a little over 100. Which is better than I thought. I was a bit down last night because of the turn out, but it must have been that I was not chained to the front door for once. By the time I got a chance to actually stop and look at the display it was 9:00 and most of the ToTs were already done. I thought for sure that a Friday night would have been a great turn out.


----------



## MotelSixx

I had approx 570 (I live about 2 miles from jdubbya)! The turnout this year was different then most. I had more people but less problems. Only one man TOTing for his "sick grandkid at home" (may have been legit). And only a handful of teens NOT in costume!!!! 
I think this is the first year that EVERYONE had a good time. Almost like TOTing was fun, instead of a chore!


----------



## debbie5

I would say about 200+. It's impossible for us to find an accurate way to tell how many came, as some kids get two bags of treats, and we get lots of adults who come to look but don't TOT. We had perfect weather..cool, no wind! Last year, the wind blew down a huge branch that came within feet of a friend's head! 

And speaking of football games: have there always been so many football and tournament vollyball games on Halloween, or is Big Brother comspiring to keep kids off the streets and not TOTing?? Our area had lots of huge games as well...how odd. I don't remember this in previous years, but maybe I was too busy to care!! LOL.

d5


----------



## GothicCandle

We got 106!!!! I keep telling my mom we need to buy more candy next year because this is the second year we've ran out!


----------



## grump010

We had a stellar year, 275+. We had 300 chocolate bars and we only had 4 or 5 left but of course we ate a few too. Huge compliments on the decorations as this was our first year in this house, we blew the neighborhood away. Starting to plan for next year.


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> I had approx 570 (I live about 2 miles from jdubbya)! The turnout this year was different then most. I had more people but less problems. Only one man TOTing for his "sick grandkid at home" (may have been legit). And only a handful of teens NOT in costume!!!!
> I think this is the first year that EVERYONE had a good time. Almost like TOTing was fun, instead of a chore!


Interesting observation, Dave. I noticed less older teens and more younger kids. More kids were in costume. Less adults trying to get candy but just walking with their kids. Parents hanging around, visiting and talking. No one in a hurry to leave and everyone seeming to have a fun time, as you said.
Your numbers were like mine which is great! I almost hope I don't get too many more. We had a line 40-50 deep at one point!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

PS- At one point, I had a group of 6 adults, lined up to come up the porch. After a moment or two of looking, one asked "When do we get to go inside?" They thought it was a haunted house! I told hubby to tell them that they could go inside, but they had to wash my sinkfull of dishes first. 
I have no clue what made them think it was a haunted house. Messy, yes. Haunted....um- no.
d5


----------



## HauntCast

To my understanding there would be no math I think that line was from an SNL skit. Anyway, I had about 100 tops.


----------



## slightlymad

We figure at minimum 350
running 4154


----------



## dynoflyer

We did about 200 TOT's this year, about the same as last year. 

Total: 4354


----------



## hedg12

GF's dad kept a tally sheet - a whopping 31 this year!

Total: 4381


----------



## arcuhtek

I think the total got messed up somehwere above around "slightly mads" post.

My tally of the total before my addition is 4735.

So adding mine in

4735
+475 (mine)
________
5210 current running total


Best we could estimate we had about 2,000 people in front of my house (I do yard haunt only no interior) from 6:30 pm until 10 pm.

Less than last year but still awesome.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

We got the same turn out as last year (which is pretty sad...and with MORE dark porches on my street! What's with people?). I'd say about 36. But bubblehead was a huge hit and even had his picture taken with a few people. 

5210 + 36 = 5246 Total


----------



## PrettyGhoul

debbie5 said:


> PS- At one point, I had a group of 6 adults, lined up to come up the porch. After a moment or two of looking, one asked "When do we get to go inside?" They thought it was a haunted house! I told hubby to tell them that they could go inside, but they had to wash my sinkfull of dishes first.
> I have no clue what made them think it was a haunted house. Messy, yes. Haunted....um- no.
> d5


LOL Debbie!! 

*I only got about 20 TOTs between 7 - 9:30pm although I didn't shut down until about 11:30 (I've had teens come by that late before...always in costumes). I confess I was a little disappointed because the last few years I've averaged about 60 TOTs and because Halloween fell on a Friday this year I was expecting many more. I really stocked up on candy this year. I bought 10 packages of full sized Hershey bars and had set up about 60 bags of mixed fun sized bars and Halloween themed candy plus extra bags of candy waiting in the wings. I guess I overdid it. I have no idea what to do with it all.  This is interesting though, when I asked kids to pick a bar or a bag, 90% went for the bags...its all in the packaging I guess. I still really enjoyed the night and the TOTs and their parents enjoyed the yard...I just wish there had been a bigger turnout and I really, really wish I had given out double bags and bars to all the TOTs and their parents too lol.* :googly:


----------



## turtle2778

Well I was definately up from last year. We moved into a new neighborhood and this was our first year here, but i had 148 last year and had 274 this year. Im definately glad I went with glow bracelets instead of juice boxes. I would have spent a fortune. Last year I was kind of upset about the number of kids NOT in costumes or NOT a kid so I put up a sign at the end of my driveway saying basically if you are TOTing for a "sick" kid or baby there will be no treat for you so don't bother. If you have no costume at all don't bother. I put time and effort into my display and I'm not giving treats to people who won't put out ANY effort. I was a bit worried about the outcome of the sign, but TONS of parents came up and told me GOOD FOR YOU. They agreed with me. I didnt have a single "sick" kid and only 2girls without costumes and they were probably 13 but put wigs on. They asked if it was okay. Of course you tried, I hope its even better next year I told them. Im all for teenagers Toting as long as they are in costumes. Course i did have a 2 20ish women with infants Toting and had a TON of candy and I didnt give them a glow bracelet. I just said the baby wouldnt appreciate it and i needed them. Yes maybe I was wrong, but the one baby looked about a month old. They were out at 8:30 it was 30's by then and Toting was over at 830. Those women had more candy than my own kids brought home and they had it for babies. I hate that. I also had a neighbor from the 2 streets over bring me some candy since their street was deserted. She said they were all over HERE!!! LOL YEA!!! I was told by several people that MY house was the cool house and were definately coming back next year. I had quite a few people tell me that my house reminded them of a house on 5th street from last year and I said THAT WAS ME!!! To which i got, WOW, we looked for you my kids couldnt wait to go back to that "cool halloween house"   Tons of people took pictures at my WormyT inspired "waiting for mr right bus bench" LOADS of compliments and scared quite a few adults. Thats always my favorite part.


----------



## bignick

If i had 50 it was a lot. I was really Dissapointed. Usually we have close to 150-200. I still got a lot of compliments on my yard and my costume and not one complaint.


----------



## Alice

Not a single TOTer. I wanted to cry. It was our first week in our new house and we were pretty dissapointed. Maybe next year...


----------



## Rascal

We had about 100 people, which for this area is pretty big. Strange though in that by 8:45, not a single person was out.

The good news is that we are getting a bigger crowd each year and people are coming specifically to see our setup.


----------



## Hervoyel

Spartan005 said:


> I didn't count or anything but we easily had 300 kids come by plus a lot of adults surprisingly... which was an insane amount of people considering that three years ago before I started the haunted houses we would have maybe 50 kids come by the whole day


That's what my wife and I are trying to do in our neighborhood.

We had about 40 visitors and that was about double what we had last year (our first in this house). I live in the back corner of a 30 year old (give or take) neighborhood in Spring Texas and I'm seeing it really start to pick up. I was telling my wife this year that all we need to do is give them a reason to come to our house and they'll come. My neighbors were looking at my decorations and talking about doing something like that next year. I'm going to keep nudging them along and take it up a notch or two in 2009. Our goal is to get it up to 100 kids next year.

I think that there's always the chance that something can come up (like this year Hurricane Ike ate much of my budget) but for the most part Halloween is a "get back what you put into it" kind of holiday. If we do our part and give them a reason to come out then they'll be there.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Somewhere just over 300 for us. Some guys started a haunt down the street, so I think having 2 haunts on the street added to the draw..that and I got a full page picture on the front page of the paper this year.


----------



## ronster

I live in Brookline MA. This was our third year of our Pirate Ghost Ship. I know this sounds crazy but we had over 1,000 kids and a total of between 2,500 and 3,000 visitors. Our street is closed off for safety reasons.


----------



## Doc Doom

We had somewhat in excess of 1,500 ToTs, based on a count of 1,600 pieces of candy handed out before we ran out.


----------



## Death's Door

We had approximately 250 kids this year. Believe me, I am not complaining but that is down from 350 that we had last year. I think the Phillies parade that was happening that day. The parade started around 12 o'clock in the afternoon and got over late. I was expecting the same amount of kiddies and friends because of the weather being nice but a lot of them were at the parade. Also, my town had TOTing from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. All the other neighborhood towns had TOTing from 3 p.m. to 8 p.m. I mean, a lot of the parents who work don't get home til after 5 p.m. I was still giving out candy and glow bracelets to whomever showed up even after 7:30 p.m. 

One positive thing that happened was all the kids - and I mean all the kids - that came to my house for TOTing were polite! I mean, they said, "Trick or Treat", Happy Halloween! Thank you! You look so pretty! I love your house - I come here every year and sometimes I come back twice!". I couldn't believe this - I rather have a small group of TOTers than a mob scene if they act as nice as they did on this Halloween. I still can't get over it. The kids did tell me that a lot of people weren't home (damn Phillies parade probably) so they weren't getting a lot of candy. I guess desperation can bring out the good manners that they were probably taught when they were young. Even the parents wanted glow bracelets and I was happy to oblige.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I only had 31 kids this year in our new house. We were disappointed since we only moved a few miles from the old place, and there we had over 100 + each year..............we had nice comments, so that helped. 

I'll blame the Phils parade too, DW lol.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Over 300 this year down some from years past, only a couple with out costumes and no mother following in the minivans behind the kids this year. No sick kid bags either and as noted above a higher level of politness some of the little kids didn't say trick or treat but the did say thank you


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

50ish,which is like 40 more than normal.


----------



## hedg12

Girlfriend's dad kept a tally sheet - 31 this year. That's about average for us.


----------



## smileyface4u23

110 this year - down just a tiny bit from last year. But, when we first started, we would have like 20 kids or so, so over 100 is a big improvement.


----------



## HibLaGrande

We had about 110 kids this year. not bad considering only 1 other person was handing out candy on my block. I am handing out toilet paper rolls next year.


----------



## Spookkid

I got around 200 people, and I had a nice line for part of the night.


----------



## bignick

I hate the TOT is only from 3-7 by us. When i was a kid we would TOT till 9 or 10 O'clock. This year by 7:15 the streets were cleared. I had one little girl come around with her dad @ 8 and i unloaded what i had left in her bucket and gave her 2 tiny tombstones i got from the dollar store. I'm sure I made her and her dentist happy.


----------



## davy2

Probably at least 150...they come to my neighborhood from other neighborhoods that probably _don't _hand out candy


----------



## MansionHaunter

about 120, which is up by 15-20 from last year. we're the only house on the block that goes to any lengths for decorating. This year we handed out full-sized candy. I'm hoping that brings them back in bigger force next year.


----------



## Troy

I stopped counting at 250, my wife had to work until 9PM and my daughter was out with her friends so i was left to handle things, I estimate about 400. I was exhauted to say the least and after the 4 days it took to take everything down and get it back into "The haunt Shed", I'm taking a few weeks off, then start planning for 09!


----------



## psyko99

turtle2778 said:


> Last year I was kind of upset about the number of kids NOT in costumes or NOT a kid so I put up a sign at the end of my driveway saying basically if you are TOTing for a "sick" kid or baby there will be no treat for you so don't bother. If you have no costume at all don't bother.


Good for you Turtle. We get about 250 TOTs on our street literally by the bus load. Last year my neighbors and I started handing out stickers for the ones with babies, no costume or had a 'sick' child at home. It's funny to see them go from house to house and get 5 houses in a row where they get stickers.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

08 halloween about 300ish looking for about 400 this year... last year all the halloweens around us were at the same time this year they arent


----------

